# Πώς μεταφράζουμε αν είναι ασαφές το πρωτότυπο;



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2011)

Σε συνέχεια (και συνδυασμό) της συζήτησης με τις Γαλλιδούλες (γκουβερνάντες) και τις αρχικές φράσεις των μυθιστορημάτων, ορίστε ένα παρεμφερές θέμα για συζήτηση. Η χρήση τσιτάτου από πρωτότυπο με ασάφεια:

The most merciful thing in the world, I think, is the inability of the human mind to correlate all its contents. We live on a placid island of ignorance in the midst of black seas of infinity, and it was not meant that we should voyage far. [...]​
(Ο τίτλος του βιβλίου αφήνεται ως άσκηση γκουγκλισμού για τον επιμελή αναγνώστη :). Όποιος βαριέται, πατάει εδώ.)

Περιεχόμενα τίνος; (Εννοεί του κόσμου, φυσικά --νομίζω :)). Το διευκρινίζουμε κάπως στη μετάφραση ή το αφήνουμε αμφισβητούμενο; Τι λέτε;


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 16, 2011)

Εγώ τώρα γιατί καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν αναφέρεται στα περιεχόμενα του κόσμου αλλά του μυαλού. Ή βλακεία λέω, μετά από 5 ώρες δουλειά; :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2011)

Προτείνω να απαντηθεί το ερώτημα με την υπόθεση ότι το 50% των αναγνωστών καταλαβαίνει ότι το contents πηγαίνει στο world και το άλλο 50% καταλαβαίνει ότι το contents πηγαίνει στο human mind. Όπως ήδη αποδείξατε (αλλά είστε μικρό δείγμα :) ).


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 16, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι μιλάει για τον κόσμο. Αλλά θα ήθελα και την επόμενη πρόταση.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 16, 2011)

Να διευκρινίσω την κουρασμένη σκέψη μου:

*Το πιο ... (εδώ βάλτε ό,τι θέλετε) στον κόσμο* είναι ότι το ανθρώπινο μυαλό δεν ... (κι εδώ ό,τι θέλετε) τα περιεχόμενά του. 

Το μαυρισμένο το κατανοώ ως τη συνηθισμένη έκφραση, όπως στο παράδειγμα: Ξέρεις ποιο είναι το πιο αστείο *στην υπόθεση*; Ότι ο Μάκης δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα. 

Ή 

Από τα πιο αστεία πράγματα στον κόσμο είναι ότι όλοι έχουν διαφορετική άποψη. 

Το "δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα" στο παράδειγμα αυτό δεν αναφέρεται στην υπόθεση, αλλά στο γεγονός ότι ο Μάκης δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα γενικώς. 
Το ίδιο και στο δεύτερο παράδειγμα. Η διαφορετική άποψη που έχουν όλοι δεν είναι περί του κόσμου και ποιος τον έφτιαξε, αλλά σχετίζεται με κάποιο άλλο θέμα για το οποίο όντως έχουν διαφορετική άποψη.


----------



## Themis (Jan 16, 2011)

Τον κόσμο νομίζω ότι εννοεί και θα έτεινα να το καταστήσω σαφές. Αλλά μετά την παρέμβαση του Αζιμούθιου θα ήθελα στοιχεία προς τη μια ή την άλλη κατεύθυνση και από το υπόλοιπο κείμενο. Γενικά πάντως τάσσομαι αναφανδόν υπέρ της συντακτικής σαφήνειας όταν δεν έχουμε άξια λόγου αμφιβολία. Εξασφαλίζει πολύ πιο ξεκούραστο διάβασμα και εστίαση στα ουσιώδη, όσο κι αν αυτό οι περισσότεροι δεν το συνειδητοποιούν. Από την άλλη, χρειαζόμαστε κάτι σαν 95% σιγουριά για να προχωράμε σε αποσαφηνίσεις που δεν προκύπτουν άμεσα από το πρωτότυπο.


----------



## Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω ότι εννοεί του μυαλού. Και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι κάπου έχω μια μετάφραση του Πανώριου, να τη βρω μόνο...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2011)

Στο βιβλίο που έχω, υπάρχει μόνο αυτό το απόσπασμα. Έστω λοιπόν ότι το ψάχνω λίγο και βρίσκω ολόκληρη την πρώτη παράγραφο:

_The most merciful thing in the world, I think, is the inability of the human mind to correlate all its contents. We live on a placid island of ignorance in the midst of black seas of infinity, and it was not meant that we should voyage far. The sciences, each straining in its own direction, have hitherto harmed us little; but some day the piecing together of dissociated knowledge will open up such terrifying vistas of reality, and of our frightful position therein, that we shall either go mad from the revelation or flee from the deadly light into the peace and safety of a new dark age._

H.P. Lovecraft, _"The Call of Cthulhu"_​
Βοηθάει περισσότερο ή πρέπει τελικά να διαβάσεις όλο το βιβλίο και τη μυθολογία Κθούλου;


----------



## anef (Jan 16, 2011)

Κι εγώ του μυαλού κατάλαβα με την πρώτη ανάγνωση. Και με τα περισσότερα συμφραζόμενα (piecing together of dissociated knowledge) πάλι εκεί καταλήγω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2011)

Bella said:


> Και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι κάπου έχω μια μετάφραση του Πανώριου, να τη βρω μόνο...


Αν μου βρεις τη μετάφραση του Πανώριου... :)


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 16, 2011)

Είναι φως φανάρι ότι πρόκειται για το μυαλό πλέον. Ignorance, dissociated knowledge κλπ. Τα περιεχόμενα του μυαλού δεν correlate, όχι του κόσμου. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2011)

Μικρή σύνδεση με το περιβάλλον Κθούλου για όποιον δεν γνωρίζει: Ο Χ.Φ. Λάβκραφτ, ο πνευματικός δημιουργός του, έχει κατασκευάσει ένα φοβερό και τρομακτικό σύμπαν με απίστευτα όντα. Το σύμπαν του συνυπάρχει με την ανθρωπότητα η οποία ευτυχώς δεν έχει ιδέα τι ακριβώς παίζεται --αλλιώς θα τρελαινόταν. Στιγμές στιγμές όμως, το φοβερό σύμπαν έρχεται σε επαφή με την ανθρώπινη καθημερινότητα και... η συνέχεια στα βιβλία σας.

Για μένα πάλι λοιπόν, από το αρχικό απόσπασμα των δύο προτάσεων σε συνδυασμό με το περιβάλλον που περιγράφει ήμουν βέβαιος ότι εννοεί πως ευτυχώς που το μυαλό δεν μπορεί να σχηματίσει την πλήρη εικόνα όσων φοβερών υπάρχουν στον κόσμο. 

Έλα όμως που λόγω της αμφισημίας σκέφτηκα να βρω ολόκληρη την παράγραφο που όπως λέτε, φαίνεται να ανατρέπει αυτή τη λογική και να δίνει έμφαση στο ότι το μυαλό δεν συνδυάζει τα άσχετα ψήγματα κλπ... Οπότε; Μεταφράζεις με βάση το ορατό στο βιβλίο ή (και) το αόρατο; Μήπως πρέπει να υποθέσεις ότι ο συγγραφέας (που τσιτάρει μόνο τις δύο πρώτες προτάσεις) θέλει να έχει αυτή την αμφισημία; Μήπως, ακόμη χειρότερα, το έχει καταλάβει λάθος;

Hint: Παράδοση αύριο πρωί. ;)


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2011)

Στο διαδίκτυο υπάρχει η παρακάτω μετάφραση που δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι του Πανώριου — ξεφεύγει στην αρχή:
Νομίζω πως το πιο ωραίο πράγμα σ' αυτό τον κόσμο είναι η ανικανότητα του ανθρώπινου μυαλού να συνδυάσει σωστά όλα τα περιεχόμενά του.

Πάντως, αν το _μυαλό_ δεν γίνει κάτι θηλυκό (π.χ. νόηση), ακόμα κι αν είσαι σίγουρος για τον όρο στον οποίο αναφέρονται τα _περιεχόμενα_, δεν θα είναι εύκολο να άρεις την ασάφεια.


----------



## Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Ευρέθη!
"Έχω τη γνώμη πως ό,τι αξίζει τη μεγαλύτερη επιείκεια στον κόσμο, είναι η αδυναμία του ανθρώπινου μυαλού να συσχετίσει τις γνώσεις του".

Αίολος, 1986. _Ο Τρόμος του Ντάνγουιτς _ (στο οποίο περιλαμβάνεται και "Το κάλεσμα του Κθούλου"). Αναφέρονται τρεις μεταφραστές: Μάκης Πανώριος (έχει γράψει και τον πρόλογο), Π. Σκαγιάννης, Γ. Ντούμας.

Για το γράψιμο του Λάβκραφτ έχουν ειπωθεί πολλά, τόσο θετικά όσο και αρνητικά--εξεζητημένο, δύσκαμπτο, πομπώδες, κλπ. Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω ότι στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο υπάρχει αμφισημία. Ή τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν μπορώ να την εντοπίσω.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι ο δεύτερος μεταφραστής είναι ο Παναγιώτης Σκάγιαννης. Και είμαι βέβαιος ότι το _merciful_ δεν έχει αποδοθεί σωστά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2011)

Ο μεταφραστής στο δικό μου βιβλίο έχει δοκιμάσει για το τσιτάτο την απόδοση
_
Το πιο σπλαχνικό πράγμα στον κόσμο είναι, πιστεύω, η ανικανότητα του ανθρώπινου μυαλού να συσχετίσει όλα τα περιεχόμενά του. _

που μοιάζει με την άλλη ιντερνετική που έδωσε ο Νικέλ πιο πάνω, αλλά διατηρεί την αμφισημία. Η εκδοχή με τις γνώσεις με εμπνέει, ίσως καταλήξω σε κάτι σαν το επόμενο:

_Το πιο σπλαχνικό πράγμα στον κόσμο είναι, πιστεύω, η ανικανότητα του ανθρώπινου μυαλού να συσχετίσει όλα όσα γνωρίζει. _


----------



## Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

"Σκαγιάννης" είναι τυπωμένο. Λάθος είναι;


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2011)

Bella said:


> "Σκαγιάννης" είναι τυπωμένο. Λάθος είναι;


Δεν παίρνω όρκο. Μπορεί να περάσει ο ίδιος να μας πει.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2011)

Και ένα ωραίο κείμενο σχετικά με την επίμαχη παράγραφο:

Lovecraft had little faith in man's ability to cope with reality, and in his brilliant letters and fiction predicted what we now call "future shock." With deep regret he prophesied man's retreat into insanity or the superstitions of a new dark age when faced with the new discoveries of science pointing toward the abysmal insignificance of man. The introductory paragraph of "The Call of Cthulhu" provides an excellent summary of Lovecraft's views […] 
Lovecraft has been often misunderstood in this paragraph as opposing scientific progress. Nothing could have been further removed from his intention. He simply stated what he perceived as the inevitable and deplorable consequence of man's inability to cope with the new horizons opened by science, while still regarding knowledge as the ultimate good. That his pessimistic prophecy was justified becomes evident when we witness the growing interest in, or rather, retreat to, the occult, astrology, magic, religion, witchcraft, and superstition, the countless new cults emerging everywhere, the fads of pseudo-mysticism, the drug-culture. ... All the frantic attempts at regaining some of the lost security destroyed by Galileo, and Darwin, and Freud, and Einstein, and Skinner, and countless others. . . .​
Δόκτορα, φρόντισες, βλέπω, να συνδέεται με το «piecing together of dissociated knowledge» που ακολουθεί. Good.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 16, 2011)

Δόκτορα, διώξε την αμφισημία μακριά και γράψε κάτι σαν αυτό που μας πόσταρες πιο πάνω. Ωραίο!

Για τις άλλες αμφίσημες μεταφράσεις να μη μιλήσω καλύτερα...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 16, 2011)

Απ' την πρώτη ανάγνωση (αρχικό ποστ) πήγα στο μυαλό, και πιστεύω ότι και το ελληνικό να διάβαζα (δηλ. μυαλό + περιεχόμενά του), εκείνο το "του" πάλι με το μυαλό θα το συνέδεα.


----------



## Irini (Jan 17, 2011)

Εγώ είμαι με την ομάδα του κόσμου όχι του μυαλού. Καταλαβαίνουμε ελάχιστα από όσα συμβαίνουν γύρω μας, και μέσα στην άγνοιά μας είμαστε ευτυχισμένοι με την θέση που καταλαμβάνουμε στο σύμπαν (τόσα ξέρουμε τόσα καταλαβαίνουμε). Όταν μάθουμε και καταλάβουμε τι συμβαίνει γύρω μας (ειδικά άμα ζούσαμε σε έναν κόσμο τόσο τρομακτικό όσο του Lovecraft) τότε θα τα παίζαμε απ' την τρομάρα μας.

Εάν δεν είχα διαβάσει αυτή τη συζήτηση, θα το μετέφραζα αναλόγως. Εφόσον όμως υπάρχει διάσταση απόψεων, θα κιότευα). "Τα περιεχόμενα" δεν μου πολυ-αρέσει αλλά ίσως είναι θέμα προσωπικής θεώρησης. Ίσως ένα "τι περιέχει" θα μου άρεσε καλύτερα αλλά έχω και πονοκέφαλο οπότε δεν μετράει και τόσο η γνώμη μου επί του παρόντος!


----------



## Earion (Jan 17, 2011)

Παναγιώτης Σκάγιαννης. Έχει κάνει πολλές μεταφράσεις (επιστημονικής φαντασίας, κλπ.), πολύ περισσότερες από αυτές που του πιστώνει η Biblionet.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 17, 2011)

Εγώ πάντως τον Λάβκραφτ τον έμαθα από τον Γιώργο Μπαλάνο (εκδόσεις Ωρόρα). :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2011)

Ίσως έχει ενδιαφέρον λοιπόν, για όσους δεν ξέρουν, ότι κατά τη διάρκεια της μεγάλης ύφεσης:
_Σε απελπιστική ανάγκη να βρει χρήματα, ο Λάβκραφτ έστρεψε το ταλέντο του στη λογοτεχνική επιμέλεια και τη συγγραφή ιστοριών με φαντάσματα, αν και οι τιμές που χρέωνε ήταν πολύ χαμηλές για να του παρέχουν επαρκές εισόδημα και, όταν οι πελάτες του αμελούσαν να τον πληρώσουν ήταν υπερβολικά ευγενής για να τους στείλει υπενθυμίσεις. Επιπρόσθετα, οι πολλές ώρες που ευσυνείδητα αφιέρωνε σε αυτή τη δραστηριότητα του άφηναν πολύ λίγο χρόνο εργασίας πάνω στο δικό του πρωτότυπο υλικό._​​


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 17, 2011)

Αν το πρωτότυπο είναι ασαφές, προσπαθούμε να κρατήσουμε την ίδια ασάφεια και στη μετάφραση, εφόσον είναι εφικτό. Δηλαδή, μια που βολεύει στην περίπτωσή μας, μιλάμε για το "περιεχόμενό *του*" και αφήνουμε τον αναγνώστη να χτυπιέται να καταλάβει αν εννοεί "του κόσμου" ή "του μυαλού". 

Θυμάμαι πρόσφατα στο LEA τον ποιητή, μεταφρασή και καθηγητή μετάφρασης Τομάς Σεγόβια να λέει ότι "το πρόβλημα στη μετάφραση δεν είναι ότι χάνεται η ακρίβεια, αλλά ότι χάνεται η αμφισημία". Αν ο συγγραφέας άφησε ασάφειες, είτε επίτηδες είτε κατά λάθος, δουλειά μας είναι να τις διατηρήσουμε.

Αυτά βέβαια τα λέω εγώ, που όταν μεταφράζω παιδικά βιβλία γνώσεων όχι απλώς διορθώνω το περιεχόμενο, αλλά το ξαναγράφω μερικές φορές. Η εφαρμογή λοιπόν της παραπάνω συμβουλής θα έλεγα ότι εξαρτάται από το είδος του κειμένου και το κοινό στόχο, ίσως και από άλλες παραμέτρους που θα αξιολογήσει ο μεταφραστής. Στη λογοτεχνία, ιδίως στην ποίηση, σίγουρα πρέπει να κρατάμε την ασάφεια, αλλά σε ένα τεχνικό εγχειρίδιο καλύτερα όχι.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 17, 2011)

Να κρατάμε την ασάφεια, όταν είναι εσκεμμένη, αλλά να μην την κρατάμε όταν δεν υπάρχει λόγος και πρέπει όπως εδώ να καταλάβει ο αναγνώστης τι θέλει να πει ο "ποιητής". Στην ποίηση πολλές φορές οι λέξεις είναι επιλεγμένες επίτηδες για να σημαίνουν 2-3 πράγματα. Στον πεζό λόγο πρέπει πάντα να σκεφτόμαστε ότι ο συγγραφέας δεν είναι πάντα η αυθεντία-γλωσσολόγος-φιλόλογος-μεταφραστής-... που θα γράφει σωστά και κατανοητά.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 15, 2011)

Καιρό τώρα ήθελα να ανεβάσω τα αποσπάσματα...

Νομίζω ότι το πιο σπλαχνικό πράγμα στον κόσμο είναι η αδυναμία του ανθρώπινου νου να συσχετίσει όλα όσα περιέχει. Ζούμε σε μία γαλήνια νησίδα άγνοιας καταμεσής στις μαύρες θάλασσες του απείρου και δεν είμαστε φτιαγμένοι για μακρινές περιπλανήσεις. Οι επιστήμες, που η καθεμιά τους αγωνίζεται στο δικό της δρόμο, δεν μας έχουν προκαλέσει και τόσο μεγάλη ζημιά ως τώρα. Κάποια μέρα όμως ο συνδυασμός των ώς τώρα ασύνδετων γνώσεων θ’ ανοίξει μπροστά μας τρομακτικούς ορίζοντες από άλλες πραγματικότητες και θα μας αποκαλύψει τη φοβερή θέση που κατέχουμε ανάμεσα τους. Και τότε, είτε θα χάσουμε τα λογικά μας από την αποκάλυψη της αλήθειας είτε θα τραπούμε σε φυγή μακριά από το θανάσιμα άπλετο φως της, αποζητώντας καταφύγιο στη γαλήνη και τη σιγουριά ενός καινούριου σκοτεινού Μεσαίωνα.

_Το κάλεσμα του Κθούλου, μτφ. Γ. Μπαλανός, Ιστορίες Διαστημικού τρόμου, Εκδόσεις Πήγασος, Αθήνα 1987_

Έχω τη γνώμη πως ότι αξίζει τη μεγαλύτερη επιείκεια στον κόσμο, είναι η αδυναμία του ανθρώπινου μυαλού να συσχετίσει τις γνώσεις του. Ζούμε σε ένα μακάριο νησί άγνοιας, που βρίσκεται στη μέση των μαύρων θαλασσών της αιωνιότητας και δε νοείται να ταξιδέψουμε μακριά απ’ αυτό. Ως τα τώρα, οι επιστήμες, που η καθεμιά τραβάει το δικό της δρόμο, μας έχουν βλάψει λίγο. Αλλά κάποια μέρα οι σκόρπιες γνώσεις θα ενωθούν και τότε θα μας αποκαλυφθεί τόσο τρομερή η πραγματικότητα και η θέση που κατέχουμε σ’ αυτήν, που ή θα τρελαθούμε από την αποκάλυψη ή θα ξαναγυρίσουμε, απορρίπτοντας αυτό το θανατηφόρο φως, στον εφησυχασμό, την άγνοια και την ασφάλεια ενός νέου μεσαίωνα.

_Το κάλεσμα του Κθούλου, μτφ. Γ. Πανώριος – Π. Σκαγιάννης – Γ. Ντούμας, Εκδόσεις Αίολος, Αθήνα 1986_

Ζαζ, κι εγώ τον Λάβκραφτ απ' τον Μπαλανό τον έμαθα. Η δε μετάφραση που έχει κάνει στα Βουνά της Τρέλας είναι κατ' εμέ ανώτερη κι απ' το ίδιο το πρωτότυπο.


----------



## unique (Apr 15, 2011)

Εγώ το merciful θα το απέδιδα (χωρίς να κάτσω να σκάσω και πολύ) ως "ευτυχές".


----------



## Themis (Apr 15, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι η δεύτερη μετάφραση καταλαβαίνει λάθος το merciful. Δεν _αξίζει _επιείκεια η αδυναμία του ανθρώπινου μυαλού, _είναι _επιεικής/ σπλαχνική για μας.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 15, 2011)

Επίσης, υπάρχει μετάφραση του ίδιου διηγήματος στα Άπαντα του Λάβκραφτ απ' τις εκδόσεις Κάκτος, και παίζει να υπάρχει και μία ακόμη μετάφραση στο βιβλίο «Άγνωστοι τρόμοι» των εκδόσεων Terra Nova.

Όποιος τα κατέχει και αντέχει, ας κάνει τις προσθήκες.


----------

